
Linux on Mac Book Pro: Get paid for making it work - telmich
Are you able to hack on the Linux kernel to get the keyboard, touchpad and NVM SSD working?<p>And maybe other things that might turn up (i.e. power consumption, wifi support, ...)?<p>And can you also get your patches back into upstream so everyone can profit from your changes?<p>We might want to pay or hire you!<p>We, that is a small group forming on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chat.ungleich.ch&#x2F; in the channel #foss. We like the apple hardware and want to move forward with Linux compatibility. For that reason we want to provide hackers with resources (aka money) to work on this matter and get Linux support on Apple to where it used to be in the early 2000s (awesome on PPC!).<p>If you are also an owner of one of the affected MacBook (12&quot;) or MacBook Pro (Late 2016) and want to contribute financially, just join our chat.<p>Note: this is a different approach from the bounty that is out there for fixing the keyboard. We are interested in long term Linux support on Apple.<p>Still reading? Want to support the project as a hacker or donor?
Join us on  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chat.ungleich.ch&#x2F; and let&#x27;s get things working together!
======
macscam
didn't even realize linux was broken o n apple

~~~
telmich
Me neither, until I tried to install Linux on the new macbook pro...

